# Technical Scouts



## techscouts (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Gang,  Clint Tomlinson here.. just touching base with my old friends and clients in the Apple world.. Just finished my degree and it's time to get back to work.. Drop me a line and let me know where you are currently and what is going on in your world!!  

Best wishes!   clint

   Clint Tomlinson
techscouts@yahoo.com


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 15, 2006)

you are who?


----------



## adambyte (Aug 15, 2006)

And, now, I present a well-deserved "wtf?"...

WTF?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2006)

Either he's from _waaaaay _back before we joined (with the exception of *adambyte *there.  December 1969??  Really?? ), or it's a spamming/phishing tactic in order to get people to answer back. 

I'm hoping it's the former.


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

Or its someone from No Wonder (which is plenty older than macosx.com), the forums seem shared. Bobw was around then though.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 17, 2006)

but with the name of techscouts, i'm more inclined to think that hes part of some group phising for info.  if he really were some old user, even if he lost his old account, why has he not posted again anywhere in the forum since this post?


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't remember the fellow, but here's his info if you want to verify his identity (thanks Google):

512-257-1100
fax: 335-1899
clint@techscouts.com


----------



## bobw (Aug 18, 2006)

Name doesn't ring a bell with me.


Wes Wigginton
Manager of WebObjects/OPENSTEP Recruiting
13033 Pond Springs Road, Suite 103
Austin, Texas 78729
888-257-7744 ext. 104 off.
512-257-1100 ext. 104 off.
512-335-1899 fax
wow@techscouts.com
http://www.techscouts.com


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh my god, let's call both of them.  "Hey!  It's your old friends from macosx.com, just calling to see what's going on in your world!!!"


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 18, 2006)

now it really looks like they are just phishing.


----------



## techscouts (Aug 21, 2006)

I am an old NeXT head from 1989.. I used to place NeXTSTEP / OpenStep and then OSX programmering.. I worked a lot with NeXT and then Apple placing programmers around the country..as well as tons of other companies. I left all this to go back to school.. and now looking to touch base with some of my old friends.. if any of them are still around..    clint

ps.. sorry for the slow reply, I was out on vacation last week breaking in a new RV.. no cable, no phone, no internet, no nothing! it was kinda nice!!  

cheers, clint


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 21, 2006)

Well jeez, welcome back to the working world, Clint!

"Breaking in a new RV"...man, I live in Brooklyn.  An RV is a crazy concept to me.  Breaking in a new RV.


----------



## techscouts (Aug 21, 2006)

Wes worked for me at technical scouts..  he is now working on real estate developement on houses in FL..   He had taken over my accounts when he joined the company in late 90's.. all this is our old contact info. we also started a mac recruiting site call "MyMacCareer"  which went south like most bleeding edge .com stuff in 2001..  cheers, clint


----------

